# Installing hab 12volt sockets



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Some months ago I rigged some solar panels and, where the cables went under the floor to the leisure batteries, I put them inside a length of hose to protect them from chafe and the elements. The positive is fused in the battery compartment and correctly connected to 2 parallelled batteries.

Now I'm wanting to instal some extra 12 volt sockets in the hab so that I can charge some stuff while I'm driving. Currently the hab 12 volt is only available when the engine is off. Therefore I was intending to run some fresh cabling (suitably fused) direct from the leisure batteries.

However the hose is just too tight to get the extra cables through. Rather than fanny about disconnecting everything and rigging a larger hose I wondered if there is another way.

As the MPPT controller is in the wardrobe and the cables to the batteries are easily accessed there, is there any reason (in principle) why I shouldn't just spur off those to the new sockets, as long as the new cabling is suitably fused? I would have preferred to go direct from the batteries, but the voltages are the same at both locations, so I'm asking if it would be bad practice for any reason?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

That a very good question, one that I would be interested in knowing what our auto elect wizards have to say. In principle I would have thought that it would be OK because as you say it's after the regulator, but I'm no expert :wink: 

Wobby


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Murphy's Law would suggest that the first time you come to use the sockets the sun will not be out.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Tuggers et al:

The MPPT controller will have SOLAR, BATT and LOAD terminals.

Solar is the input from the panels

Batt is the battery connection

Load is where you should put your cables as this source has undervoltage protection, which going to the batteries directly does not.

Put an inline fuse in the feed to your new gadgets and observe correct polarity.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What he said  

On mine I took a spur off the lighting as it has spare capacity.

Have you bpught the sockets yet mate? 
Techno100 linked to some really nice but cheap ones, I'll try to post a link to the ebay page.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best I can do is the item number tuggs do a completed item search for 191203075999 it comes wit a removable mounting plate and cover. There are some pics somewhere of my fitting on here.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Peter, thanks for the info. 

Am I right in understanding that

A. The load terminals will be supplied from the batteries even at night?

B. The controller is going to protect the batteries from being drawn down too far?

I appreciate your electrical wisdom as do many on here.

Cheers.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Best I can do is the item number tuggs do a completed item search for 191203075999 it comes wit a removable mounting plate and cover. There are some pics somewhere of my fitting on here.


Many thanks for the reminder, Kev, I'd forgotten those. I'll check 'em out.

Cheers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully this link will work tugs, it might help, it took ages to figure out how to do it, I had to swap the sim to my S2 before it'd work, I hate kit kat grr.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1whohjk39i3o34y/AABXNPDh6TM2q-EbkIq6o70ca


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You're welcome Geoff.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

> Hi Peter, thanks for the info.
> 
> Am I right in understanding that
> 
> ...


The load terminals will supply power at all times as long as the battery volts are above the cut-off point. It does not matter whether it is night or day.

The load terminals are protected against overdischarge on 99% of controllers.

Peter


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That's brilliant. Many thanks, Peter.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So where do we get plug in sockets for 12 volt

Aldra


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Aldra

So where do we get plug in sockets for 12 volt

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_o....l1313.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.X12v&_nkw=12v&_sacat=0

I am just about to order a few bit from the people in this link.

Cheers
Colin


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

> So where do we get plug in sockets for 12 volt
> 
> Aldra


Sandra:

There are three main types:

Clipsal sockets
Hella (DIN) sockets
Cigar lighter sockets

All are different to each other, so if you buy some you'll need to decide in advance which type.

We have the Clipsal types in the trailer and have bought them again for the Mercedes.

The Hella type is very common in Europe for cars and trucks.

The cigar lighter sockets can be flimsy, but we have had good results from this type:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321135571062

They are a good quality item, I have one on my desk as I type, they are German manufacture and there are plenty of sellers on ebay.

Of the three, the Clipsal type gets our vote, followed by the 20A version of the cigar lighter socket. The Hella plug and socket is a little too fragile in my view.

Peter


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

A thought, most mobile devices assuming that's what the OP needs to charge are USB leads plugging into a 230 vac plug. I have just fitted a twin usb socket for doing just this both sockets have different amp ratings the smaller for phones larger (2.1 amp) for tablets. Very pleased with it saving having to use adapters and the connection problems they often cause (vibration when on the move) If fitting one be aware the intense blue led indicating its powered is lit permanently easily overcome by fitting a switch

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Ciga-...84?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item2a44427e20

Alternatively you could fit a twin unit the plug will lock into the cigarette lighter socket by turning it through 90 degrees, these are designed for boats and motorbikes where vibration can cause connection problems between plug and socket.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-Car-...921?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2591a97571

There are other variations just search 12v usb socket on Ebay


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the dual usb plugs too, I've been wondefing if if makes any difference which one I plug my android phone into as voltage is the same only the available amps is different (1 & .5 amp) but I always thought that it was a draw of power not pushed.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

2.1 amp for tablets other for phones otherwise tablet will take forever to charge up.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have looked at this with interest, our new van has 6 240V sockets a bit of overkill, but only the cab 12V, oh there is one for a TV but that is not placed where we need it. We need one near the over garage bed for Johns CPAP via an inverter no idea where to start. will be taking a spare battery and croc clips for this weekend lol

Where is the best place to access a 12 V supply would appreciate at least a few sensible replies, do know it will be coming from a 12V battery but that's the sum total of my knowledge. Do not really want J to touch it as he will probably bu**er up the whole electrical system
Wonder if there will be any supplier at the Newark show who will be able to fit one

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suedew said:


> Have looked at this with interest, our new van has 6 240V sockets a bit of overkill, but only the cab 12V, oh there is one for a TV but that is not placed where we need it. We need one near the over garage bed for Johns CPAP via an inverter no idea where to start. will be taking a spare battery and croc clips for this weekend lol
> 
> Where is the best place to access a 12 V supply would appreciate at least a few sensible replies, do know it will be coming from a 12V battery but that's the sum total of my knowledge. Do not really want J to touch it as he will probably bu**er up the whole electrical system
> Wonder if there will be any supplier at the Newark show who will be able to fit one
> ...


Access to 12v will vary from van to van Sue, so not easy to answer, it's an easy job if you know where you have a 12v supply with large enough cabling.

Maybe someone with a similar van can help.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just my opinion Sue but for something as important as a CPAP, I would run the wiring direct from the battery with a fuse and a switch inline. If you were getting any problems with the 12 volt system in your van, then you are guaranteed a supply for the CPAP.


Get a professional to fit it.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> Just my opinion Sue but for something as important as a CPAP, I would run the wiring direct from the battery with a fuse and a switch inline. If you were getting any problems with the 12 volt system in your van, then you are guaranteed a supply for the CPAP.
> 
> Get a professional to fit it.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

